# Crappie showing up



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Fished a couple hrs this week. The Crappie in Lake CC are in the shallows...

No limits yet...but its getting better.

live minnows in 15 to 18'' of water.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Can anyome asy fish fry! Nice catch. Hope to do the same this weekend.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Sweeet!

Hey chief, dem sure is some cute shoes you gots on! bwaahaha!
jabx, look at chiefs cute shoes!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

how come robs has a stringer full of fish and you only have one, chief?


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> how come robs has a stringer full of fish and you only have one, chief?


cause she strings my fish for me...cleans em too..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
its good to be tha King,,


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice looking bunch of fish, Chief!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice fish, nice hat, nice shirt, nice pants.... TERRIBLE choice in shoes!


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Dig them shoes Chief! Judging by the stock price a lot of others must dig them to. CROX up 128%!


----------



## Catfish_addiction (Jul 19, 2006)

That is a nice mees of fish Chief, I'd like to try some of that action out.


----------



## sharphooks (May 4, 2005)

blue sweade shoes from [email protected]


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

chiefcharlie said:


> its good to be tha King,,


hahaha.... yeah, right. maybe when she's not home.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

chiefcharlie said:


> cause she strings my fish for me...cleans em too..
> .
> .
> .
> ...


That must be a running theme with you mods. LOL


----------



## mbsfish (Dec 5, 2006)

Good to see someone else who fishes Lake Corpus Christi. My parents live on the lake, I was there the weekend before last and caught about 15 in 1' of water. Im coming home for spring break this weekend and hope to tear them up all week!! Have any of them been females or were they all males. Man im exicted and just hoping they will still be in the shallows for at least another week and a half!


----------

